# Winding down the school year- you?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

yea. Better late than never. L! Anybody else not done yet?

We are doing testing M. and T. of this week, and then it's just finishing up with math and science, which we hope to be done with by July 1. We used to school year round, but I figured out last year that this is a bad idea for us here in the pnw, because it is so dark and wet in the winter, that you would be crazy to not be outside in the summer if you can be! L! So, this year, we are trying to transition to a more traditional schedule. I hope, hope, hope, that we can be done by july 1! (I think we can.)

What about you?

Cindyc.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't homeschool, I teacher kindergarten in public school in the pnw and we are still in school. Last day is June 22nd.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We finish in mid April and start in early July. In July I let the kids homeschool during the hottest part of the day. In April they cannot wait to get outside, fish, climb trees and so on.

We do do some math and a lot of educational during time 'off'. Like visiting pioneer museums, science and art museums, gardening, construction, travel etc.

So it won't be that long till we start again.... LOL


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

I am homeschooling my 5 yo with the Abeka K5 curriculum and we are 3/4 of the way done on everything but the cursive. I am hoping we can get finished with it by Aug. The math, reading, and letter sounds is super easy for him. We only do a few problems on each page, in each subject, daily. He is not a sitting child. I am still putting together first/second grade curriculum. I am not sure where to go because I had him tested and he is at a 2nd grade reading and math level. 

We have lots of work to do!


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Still going here...

I tend to go with the seasons...spring and fall mean more outdoor activities, winter and summer mean more indoor activities. Mine are only 3rd and 1st (and a precocious 3 year old), so Math & Phonics takes us about 1-2 hours and everything else is extra. Planning on integrating more "extras" into my newly-3rd grader's work and am desperately trying to put it together as fast as I can!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

We're winding down here. Dd1 has a couple more days of work and she's done. Dd2 is almost done as well. Being the over-achiever, dd1 wants to start high school NOW and work hard to graduate early. She's thinking to fit four years of high school into three and I think she'll do it, determined as she is! But, I'd like a month's break before she starts 9th grade.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We finished early in May, and will begin again in mid July. It's so hot here that the kids don't mind beginning school early, and then getting out earlier when the weather is nice. However my children still do 2-3 math lessons a week, plus a lot of summer reading.
Dawn


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We should be done by the end of the month. We had lost of disruptions this year, but I won't give up....we will finish! Kids will have the month of July off, which is good as one or the other will be gone for 3 weeks of it. We start again in Aug, but with a unit study - they picked horses - to slowly get up back up and running. We'll add a subject or two each week til we are in full swing, just in time for vacation, lol.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

We school from November to Sept. My kids get off from Rosh Hashanah to either Halloween or DD's birthday (Nov 14th) It changes each year, depending on how early in Sept R.H. occurs. We will be doing school all summer.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

We were done around May 1rst.

I plan the year so they start in August, and can finish up in May. There's a lot of work to be done outside, and a lot to be learned, in that work!!
We don't do 'spring break' or 'fall break'. so that gives us 8 extra days during the year to get our 180 in!!

I do need to get her books for next year and start scheduling!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Gotta finish ordering stuff for this fall, but we are still schooling. Son has about 8 weeks left, daughter has about 4 weeks to go. We take a lot of time off in the fall and spring when the weather is nicer.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

We have about one week left, we were suppose to be done by this week but it didn't happen. We are heading on vacation next week and then my DD is having surgery, so she'll have PLENTY of time while she is recovering to finish her schoolwork (she is having foot surgery). 

We'll start again at the end of September. With my oldest in college, we kind of go by the college schedule now and they start that last week in September.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

We are usually finished by the end of May, but this year I decided that DS13 needs more practice in Math and Grammar. So we are still working, but only about an hour in the morning. I don't think the 4 yr old ever stops, he is constantly asking for school.  I am trying to enjoy it while it lasts. 

We don't take spring or fall breaks either. Our school system usually has quite a few snow days also, and I have always told my son when the snow is so bad he can't get into the dining room we will take a snow day. Between those days and other holidays and such we always finish before the public schools.

I am going to try and wait until September to start school this year. It seems I am always canning and dehydrating right when public school starts. I just can't handle trying to do both with the 4 yr old too.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

DS age 15 is still finishing up alg. 2 and some other things. DD 12 has been finished since April. I started grammar/vocabulary back last week with them for 2 hours a day and they have summer reading assignments. DS age 5 started his K-5 work last week. It is just way too hot to get outside and play so we will have outdoor play days in Oct. when its cooler.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

WooHoo! We are now DONE! I sent off the portfolio evaluations today. Now maybe I'll get some sewing in before school starts again.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Becka said:


> WooHoo! We are now DONE! I sent off the portfolio evaluations today. Now maybe I'll get some sewing in before school starts again.



Congratulations! :clap:


----------

